# Building a Shed!



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

After much consideration of buying vs building, I decided to build a shed. Garage is getting full 😁 

I did not do the concrete work, decided to hire that part out. Shed is 4x10, front wall is 8 feet tall and the back is 6.5, not including the roof. Wish I could have made it deeper, but limited in space. Disregard the poor state of my celebration. Taking it down in stages after being gone multiple weekends.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks great. I like the shed roof..

We could not put a permeant building that close to the property line (assuming the fence is on the line). We have what is called a city easement its 10' either side of the property line.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Making progress. Waterproofed roof today, primed and painted trim today (not pictured)


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)




----------

